# Step by Step Smoked Corn OFF the Cob



## desertfox59

I'm finally going to give back to the Forum.  I hope you all enjoy this corn as much as my family does.  Since we first tried the Smoked Corn on the Cob recipe, (which we loved by the way) We decided to try this during the winter months and, now, it is included in almost every weekend smoke we do.

You can get the Grill Pan or something like it in most WAl-mart type stores and can use any type of Frozen corn, but we've found that the frozen sweet corn works the best.

More to come.....


----------



## desertfox59

After foiling, Poke holes in the pan.


----------



## desertfox59

Olive Oil up and stir the Un-defrosted Frozen corn


----------



## desertfox59

Add your Spices...Salt...



Pepper...Garlic Powder....and 



Tony C's Creole seasoning....Notice the Plate underneath to keep the Oil from messing the counter.


----------



## desertfox59

Slap some butter pads on top and then Into the MES at 225 stirring every 20 minutes or so after the first hour for about 2.5 hours, or until the appropriate number brown caramelized pieces you like.   I'll post finished product in about 3 hours....


----------



## supervman

Had that corn last night. 
It's AWESOME corn. 

Also had the Sugar Snap Peas. 

Local store had em for a buck a bag. 

EXCELLENT product. 

Thanks for sharing. 

SKOL
Vman


----------



## bigbaldbbq

Looks good so far.


----------



## morkdach

keep us posted


----------



## desertfox59

You've got to try it smoked.  I promise you won't be disappointed.  The Corn is almost done.  I can't wait to post pics of the finished eats.


----------



## supervman

Will do Bwana! :)


----------



## desertfox59

What does Bwana mean?


----------



## desertfox59

Here are the finished PICs:



Above is about 3/4ths of the way done.



Look at those little nuggets of stomach gold!



Plated and ready as a perfect side to teriyaki salmon, smoked peppers, and a Johnsonville brat.

I hope you find this useful.


----------



## desertfox59

Has anyone else tried this corn yet?


----------



## fire it up

Looks great.  Haven't tried it yet but you can bet I will.
Nice job.


----------



## m1tanker78

Hi desertfox, thanks for sharing that with us. One more item added to my ever-growing to do list. It looks really good! Fortunately, we get fresh corn on the cob here year-round so I hadn't thought of smoking corn that way but I'll definitely try it soon. Thanks again and *POINTS *if I'm able to contribute them.

By the way, the meal looks awesome,

Tom


----------



## bbq engineer

Great idea...I love corn on the cob out of the grill and smoker...don't know why it didn't dawn on me to smoke a tub of kernels 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . I will try this next time I smoke.

Good looking Qview too!


----------



## sumosmoke

I want a plate of that ... geesh did that corn turn out good and I can definitely throw that into the smoker next time I fire it up. Great recipe and an awesome meal!


----------



## rivet

That's real nice and tasty lookin', but how much do you oil up the corn before you put it in?


----------



## desertfox59

Not much.  You want just enough to glaze over each kernel.  There is going to be plenty of juicy runoff and too much oil out of the gate will only increase that.  The butter pads will also melt and create runoff.  We put this corn on the top shelf of a Beer can chicken we did this weekend and it basted the bird perfectly in our MES.


----------



## azrocker

Not something else for my next smoke. Arrrgh Maude will be full! *POINTS!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## vegansbeware

That looks Darn Good! I LOVE corn and I LOVE smoked corn on the cob but the little woman doesn't like having to cut it off the cob. Guess I'm gonna have to try it this way!


----------



## desertfox59

That's what prompted this recipe.  We loved Waking Dude's corn but my wife hated the prep work.  This turns out _almost_ as good.  I think there is something to the leaves that adds to the on the cob taste, but the off the cob recipe is close enough in taste not to warrant the prep work, at least according to the wife.


----------



## scubadoo97

I've used frozen corned and smoked it to make a smoked corn soup.  

Recipe was something like this
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Two 32 oz bags of frozen corn
One full head of celery, 5-6 large onions
These were chopped and sauteed in butter while the corn smoked.

The onions, celery and 3/4 of of the corn were pureed with some chicken stock.  Some cream was added for texture and the last 1/4 of the corn was added for texture as well.  Rich, creamy with a hint of smoke


----------



## kookie

Looks damn good.....I will have to try it sometime................


----------



## surgem7

fresh corn thing on the stove top, even down to the TONY. Really good. Will try smoking next time.


----------



## bradyischamp

how much wood and what type?


----------



## desertfox59

I use a mix that comes in a bag at the store.  It has a variety of wood chips in it including but not all:  cherry, apple, oak, hickory.


----------



## desertfox59

My wife made a version of this.  We call it smoked chicken corn chowder.  It was out of this world.  Her family Christmas eve get togethers include three different soups (one from each branch of her family) We decided after the first bite that this smoked chicken corn chowder would be our contribution this year.  The beauty of the chowder is that both the chicken and the corn are smoked.  Thanks for the idea scubadoo!


----------



## mballi3011

Thats some good looking corn Ill have to try that one day soon.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Love the idea of Smoked(fried)Corn, I love the panfried version and intend to try this A.S.A.P. Ya got points on this one.....


----------

